# "Alpha/Delta" shows that aren't fucking boring



## star tripper (Sep 1, 2013)

Verity said:


> You asked for Delta shows, I said it featured Delta themes(industriousness, reliance on one's own skill to achieve goals, for example). I never said that it's as obviously Gamma as Tarantino's films are Beta, but there is a spectrum between Si/Ne and Se/Ni, and once you look under the surface that is shown at the beginning, the predominant themes of BB are those of power-dynamics and it's development over time. Obviously there are different perspectives at play here, but this is a simple fact. You thinking it lacked Se says more about your understanding of Se than it does about the show.
> 
> Properties of Se: authority, influence, desire, political interest/personal investment, competition/struggle, willpower, impact, force, appearance, readiness, tactics, territory
> 
> ...


If that's why you brought it up, that's really not what I was looking for, but oh well. It did bring up a pretty interesting dilemma, which is more fun anyway.

Thinking on it, the Si vision overwhelms the content for the first few seasons of the show, and then as Walt gets deeper and deeper into the Heisenberg character, the Se content bulldozes. At least, that's from my memory (last time I saw a BB episode was some S2 episode a couple months ago, which is influencing my responses).


----------



## Jeremy8419 (Mar 2, 2015)

FreeBeer said:


> Imo very Alpha movie with a Delta ending. I loved it, the cinematography was also top quality.


I'm revoking your man-card.


----------



## inabox (Oct 3, 2015)

FreeBeer said:


> Imo very Alpha movie with a Delta ending. I loved it, the cinematography was also top quality.
> [/IMG]


The ending came off Delta to you? It was weirdly gamma/beta-ish to me ...


----------



## inabox (Oct 3, 2015)

iZombie is a pretty exciting/interesting Alpha/Beta show IMO.


----------



## The Exception (Oct 26, 2010)

star tripper said:


> Every time I look at threads that show off the respective themes and values of each quadra, alpha and delta are depicted with shit that is so goddamn boring like sitcoms, ABC Family teen dramas, and British television. Can anyone list alpha/delta shows with actual balls? Something with a little grit and intensity?
> 
> Now _movies_ are where alpha/delta seem to shine. The Matrix series is so awesomely delta for instance. I think Bats v. Supes, Life of Pi, and Saving Private Ryan are, too. Top Gun is either alpha or beta (I could see an argument either way).
> 
> But I digress. Let's load this thread with alpha/delta shows that aren't dry, silly, boring, or Doctor Who.



What's so bad about British television? There's alot of diversity in British shows. It's kind of unfair to disdain an entire listing of shows based on where they originated.


----------



## LibertyPrime (Dec 17, 2010)

Jeremy8419 said:


> I'm revoking your man-card.


?_? huh...why


----------



## Jeremy8419 (Mar 2, 2015)

FreeBeer said:


> ?_? huh...why


LOL. I like the new avatar lol.


----------



## lunallee (Apr 17, 2020)

twin peaks is disturbed delta I also think the creator is EII


----------



## lunallee (Apr 17, 2020)

Twink peaks is disturbed delta n the creator is an EII. Wes Anderson stuff is also very delta.


----------

